# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF ســـؤال؟ مشكلة في البكسAdvanceBox.exe

## khalifa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندي بكس صغير كنت نعمل سوفت لجهاز عدي فصل البكس وبدا علامة ضوء البرتقالي شغال دئما والبرنامش مايعطي رق السيرل للبكس ولا اي شي ارجو المساعدة ضرووووووووووووووووووري شكرا للمرور

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

والله حبيبى كنت غائب واسف للرد المتاخر
الحل بسيط قم بحزف السورس وتنصيبه مجددا ان لم يحل قم بعمل رستور للبوكس ثم ابديت انبورتنت فايل ثم ابديت فيرموير واغلاق الواجهة وفتحها مجددا و100%
ولو عايز شرح مفصل تلقاه هنا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

